# Deciding on flat panel TV composition and where to buy



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I need to get a flat panel for a temporary HT setup. Probably will use for 1-2 yrs, then move to the bedroom. I really wanted to just buy a used plasma but finding that people around here think they are still worth new price. I certainly want 1080p and prefer a 58-62" but may have to shrink things a bit to stay in the budget. I would like to spend 800 or less. Remember that used was my previous avenue due to my budget. 

I hear that LCD is a budget bigscreen and does not have near the picture of plasma. I am also curious about LED but I think they are out of my price range so far. 

I could downgrade to a 50" or so but that is about as small as I want to go. If I can find new, where would I find the best deal and are their brands to just stay away from? I hear LG, Samsumg, Pioneer, and a couple others are worth having.

EDIT; I should add that I will use the TV for HT and as a computer monitor at times. Not to concerned about gaming but I will be reviewing 3D CAD files for work with it. I realize it will not be perfect for that though. We are using a 720i bigscreen setup at another location and it is just a touch grainy but otherwise fine for our needs.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've noticed the same thing on used TVs. "$900, I paid $1400 new 2 years ago" Great, I don't care what you paid, this year's model is only $900 brand new, and is still under warranty.

For less than $800, you can get a 50", maybe 1080p, but for 1080p at 58", you're going to be spending about $1600.

Not only that, but using it as a computer monitor means that you'll want to opt for LCD as plasma can suffer from burn in.

I think you need an LCD and either need to reduce your size or increase your budget.


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

fastline said:


> I hear that LCD is a budget bigscreen and does not have near the picture of plasma. I am also curious about LED but I think they are out of my price range so far.
> 
> I hear LG, Samsumg, Pioneer, and a couple others are worth having.
> 
> EDIT; I should add that I will use the TV for HT and as a computer monitor at times. Not to concerned about gaming but I will be reviewing 3D CAD files for work with it.


LCD has come on in a big way in the last year or so, that is standard backlit LCD screens  LED TVs are simply LED backlit LCD screens which give a better contrast ratio, there are a couple of types here to. Most are edge lit which can give a great contrast ratio but they dim the whole screen in dark scenes. Some (though these are rare) have back lit LEDs that are controlled in different areas & these are the business as things can be really dark in dark patches but still bright where it's required.

I'd suggest Toshiba is well worth a look at to, had one for a few years with no problems & a superb picture, i can vouch for LG as i have a full HD 27" which is pretty staggering when up close.

Look for something with a fast response time & good contrast ratio & i don't think you'll be disappointed. Extra bells & whistles like pixel management & 100/120/200/240Hz frame rates tend to mess things up when watching fast action scenes - switch it off 

Viewing 3D CAD files shouldn't pose any problem as speed isn't an issue :T

Good luck hunting


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am of course still trying to decide between LCD and plasma. regarding burn in on a plasma, how long would it take to do that? I can certainly use a screen save when not in use but I could be viewing for approx 1 hr/day or more. 

Also, if I was shopping for used in an LCD, is there a vintage to stay away from? A certain contract ratio minimum? 

I also really need something that has acceptable peripheral viewing. I want to say plasma accels much more in that than LCD butI might be wrong. 

Still open to used but as the above user points out, they are not worth 90% of new from 2 yrs ago. They are getting cheaper and better by the month. I just do not need the new hotness but I need good rezzy for 3D CAD.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you use as a PC for an hour a day I would stay away from Plasma, Burn in is still to great an issue for that use. 20 min of a stagnant image on a plasma would be enough to cause it to ghost and after a few months it would be very noticeable.


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

That is good news and the reason I stopped by! Thanks! 

So now that we "may" agree on LCD only for this multi use application, are there any online places to get LCDs or is that something to stay away from for warranty and shipping issues? I was about to look into contrast specs because I now see that they love to post "dynamic" ratios which I will guess is an inflated number. Is it a virtual guarantee that the higher the ratio, the better the picture? I would love to buy on specs alone but IMO, seeing is believing. I am still on a quest to find a 55" (ish) 1080p well under a grand...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If size is your biggest priority, set a budget and buy the biggest you can get. Don't worry about specs.


----------

